# Biggest boat you an comfortably single hand?



## NewportNewbie (Jul 30, 2011)

Just curious...whats the ideal singlehanded boat size? At what point does it become too much boat to handle by yourself? My only experience being in a 30...I'd like to know what others sail alone...wheel vs tiller? I know when you get above 35 ft or so most have wheels instead of tillers...I am a bit partial to tillers...but maybe at a certain point wheels have an advantage?


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

This is a vague question with no concrete answer. It depends on the boat, and how it's setup.

A 25' boat, with hank-on headsails, no tillerpilot or tiller clamp, and no lines lead to the cockpit can be a real PITA to singlehand. On the other hand, Bene505 singlehands his 50 foot Benetug regularly. His boat is probably extensively setup for singlehanding.

_Generally speaking_, I'd say that it's common to singlehand boats up to 35 or 40 feet. That's just a vague generality.


----------



## Irunbird (Aug 10, 2008)

Brad Van Liew can handle 60', but he's a pro! I've heard that it takes nearly 10 minutes for him to tack that thing, but it shows at least one class of boat set up for singlehanding. Not in my wildest imagination would I ever do something like that, but it shows the level of equipment that can be applied to give mechanical advantage on very big boats if you have the money and don't have crew. I don't have much experience singlehanding anything other than our little 24' boat (and I don't enjoy it as much as I do when we have at least 2 other people along), but there are lots of other folks doing just that in almost any hull length as mentioned above. I hear Brad's boat is now up for sale: Team Lazarus Racing

Ray


----------



## CorvetteGuy (Jun 4, 2011)

On our 31' Corvette we have a locking wheel, there are no lines back to the cockpit but the boat holds its course very well while I hit the cabin top to raise the sails. Single handed this can be done in about 2 min away from the cockpit then 2 hours of pure bliss, followed by 4 min of prep before hitting the dock..


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

Single handing and leaving the cockpit. Not a good plan.
Jim


----------



## CorvetteGuy (Jun 4, 2011)

Only in the proper conditions will I go out single handed, any bit of a chop and I am in pfd and tied off. Always saftey first, pleasure second.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

I am a 64 year old full time liveaboard on a 44 foot cutter and single hand about 50% of the time. 

Roller furler on the genny, hank on staysail, slab reefing main and a electric anchor windlass + a good AP. 

I feel that this is about as much boat as I want to cope with at my stage in life.


----------



## lajimo (Sep 5, 2011)

I singlehand my Hunter 40. With roller furling jib and autopilot it's not too bad. With a good breeze I find it easier to just use the headsail.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

jimrafford said:


> Single handing and leaving the cockpit. Not a good plan.
> Jim


That's your threshold of risk. Some of us feel otherwise, especially when geared up with an auto-inflating PFD and jacklines.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

BubbleheadMd said:


> ...A 25' boat, with hank-on headsails, no tillerpilot or tiller clamp, and no lines lead to the cockpit can be a real PITA to singlehand...


I have sailed solo in various conditions with hank-on jibs and no lines led back to the cockpit in my prior P26 and in my current P28, with a makeshift tiller lock and a locking wheel. It's challenging but no big deal if you are in good shape and experienced with hanging on in rough conditions. After having raced on larger boats, I am not sure I could sail that way on a boat much larger than about 35', given the much greater forces generated by greater displacement and larger, heavier sails.

With the right equipment and set up, you could sail solo on much larger boats, 60' or more, as evidenced by the solo ocean racers, as long as everything works and you have electrical power. My concern would be what happens in storm survival conditions when you lose electrical power and/or engine power, the jib will not furl back in place, or you lose the necessary mechanical advantages.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

BubbleheadMd said:


> On the other hand, Bene505 singlehands his 50 foot Benetug regularly.


Now that is just rude.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

davidpm said:


> Now that is just rude.


All in good fun. Bene's boat is very nice, and he's a really cool guy with a lot of good ideas.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

CorvetteGuy said:


> On our 31' Corvette we have a locking wheel, there are no lines back to the cockpit but the boat holds its course very well while I hit the cabin top to raise the sails. Single handed this can be done in about 2 min away from the cockpit then 2 hours of pure bliss, followed by 4 min of prep before hitting the dock..


You said it best; "followed by 4 min of prep before *hitting *the dock.."

I can single hand my 35' O'day - that is; once I am out of the slip, and provided that I have someone to help while bringing her back in. She has no Autopilot (just a wheel brake), and the halyards and reefing lines are not run to the cockpit. The main sheet is on the cabintop.


----------



## CorvetteGuy (Jun 4, 2011)

eherlihy said:


> You said it best; "followed by 4 min of prep before *hitting *the dock.."
> 
> I can single hand my 35' O'day - that is; once I am out of the slip, and provided that I have someone to help while bringing her back in. She has no Autopilot (just a wheel brake), and the halyards and reefing lines are not run to the cockpit. The main sheet is on the cabintop.


4 Min is all it takes to hang all the old tires around the boat gotta protect the original gelcoat lol:laugher:laugher


----------



## CapnBilll (Sep 9, 2006)

Any size of boat I find it is very helpfull to have at least one other person aboard. from someone to loose the bowline to leave the slip, while I back her out, and loose the stern line. Or someone to hold the wheel, or a loose sheet, while I go forward to untangle a line, or change out a sail. It just makes things a 1000% easier, even if they spend the entire rest of the voyage in the cabin playing a gameboy :headsmack:


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

*Singlehanded*

I do our 35 with no problem. Just requires a small amount more thought and pre planning as well as wearing the PFD/ jackline if I need to go forward for any reason. All of our lines are led aft. Safety first.

Docking and leaving the dock are the hardest part and just need you to think your escape and entry and leave the lines where you can either grab them or place them in the correct order. Usually leaving and docking the spring line on the starboard side ( it where our finger pier is ) is my first line to catch and put on the midship cleat) or the last to give up and hang where I can grab it on the way in.

Dave


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

BubbleheadMd said:


> ... On the other hand, Bene505 singlehands his 50 foot Benetug regularly. His boat is probably extensively setup for singlehanding...


Our "tug" (LOL) is stock. The lines don't run back from the mast. However the following things make it quite easy:

Goodpulpits to lean against, at the mast
Doyle StackPack and Lazy Jacks (run forward, lower main halyard, run back)
Autopilot
Anchor windlass with cockpit remote (The anchor just needs to be setup before hand to launch.)
Engine (With the engine on, the autopilot will hold course into thte wind, for raising/lowering​the main. This helps.)

I made one modification. I added a small line from the swim ladder's snap shackle, down to the waterline at the transom. 1st tug releases the snap shackle, 2nd tug pulls the ladder down on your head. David and I used it last September when we SCUBA dove off the boat, in Port Jefferson harbor. We, um, tested this feature.

Also, sneakers or barefoot helps. You sometimes have to move quickly, like when coming along side the dock.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I routinely single-hand my 38 footer and have single-handed much bigger boats. When you ask about the ideal size boat for that is easy to single-hand, I would suggest that the size be defined by displacement. My sense is that as a boat gets to be over 12,000 or so pounds, it gets harder and harder to single-hand. It is true that you can add more sophisticated hardware and better gear, and push that up some, but at some point, you begin to have to compromise with some combination of reduced performance, motorized winches, or much greater difficulty doing anything on board. 

To me, once a boat gets past a displacement where it is easy for me to single-hand, it simply becomes less appealing to go out on my own and pretty soon there are a lot of great sailing days which get skipped. 

On smallish boats, I find that a tiller really makes it more convenient to single-hand, but a some points the loads can get too large for a reasonable length tiller. I personally am a strong believer of running all halyards, reef lines, vang, traveller control lines, main and jib sheets, outhaul, backstay adjuster and other major control lines back to cockpit ideally near the helm. 

Jeff


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Alain Colas singlehanded the 236' Club Med across the Atlantic - actually RACED it in the OSTAR. So the only real answer to your question is - "It depends". 

As others have noted, it depends on the boat, how it's set up, on the skipper - how THEY'RE set up etc.

My personal limit is being able to carry the biggest sail up on deck alone and to retrieve the biggest anchor on board. Even then, I know of people who were satisfied with being able to winch it on deck via a halyard through a hatch. That's going too far for me. My 22K Lbs Columbia 43 is pushing my limits - humping the main or Genoa around is pretty hard work.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

I single-hand my 32' sloop all the time....and have spent time sailing a 41' Morgan OI ketch also and wouldn't hesitate to sail either by myself in decent weather. I definitely agree that the overall displacement of the boat and the size of the sails to be managed are the major limiting factors, assuming the boat and gear are in good shape and you're not out in a gale.

It's definitely more fun, though, if you have a nice bikini holder on deck with you, in my opinion.


----------



## NewportNewbie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thx guys...the wife wants a more "plush" feeling boat...I want to be able to singlehand and I love the size of the 30...I personally don't wanna go bigger than 35, so before I start looking I wanted to know where the line would be for comfortably and regularly single handing. Since 75% of the time I am solo.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

NewportNewbie said:


> Thx guys...the wife wants a more "plush" feeling boat...I want to be able to singlehand and I love the size of the 30...I personally don't wanna go bigger than 35, so before I start looking I wanted to know where the line would be for comfortably and regularly single handing. Since 75% of the time I am solo.


There isn't.

Just about any boat can be single-handed. Some prefer all controls close at hand to the helm. I am OK with mast mounted halyards and reefing lines - with an autopilot. I have single-handed a 37 foot boat with that setup. No problems.

Our instructors must be able to do single-handed sailing tests - docking, anchoring, reefing, MOB. The single-handed downwind MOB is a bugger, but doable. Reefing can be done hove-to. We use a single-line docking method.


----------



## neverknow (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a question.

When most have another person aboard what level of exp or how much help are you expecting them to provide before you consider them crew?


Let's say my wife says sure honey go ahead and get a 45Ft sail boat, but than decides she just wants to help a little. 

If all she does is help pull away/return to/from the dock and handle a heavy sail every now and than would most of you consider that enough help?

I'm only asking because as we move forward with our plans I see my wife at least at first only offering limited help. Much as she does now with our Carver power boat.


----------



## NewportNewbie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thats the same scenario I'm in....She has made it clear she won't be "sailing" while she is there...Although she already mans the tiller and steers while I man the sheets...


----------



## Irunbird (Aug 10, 2008)

neverknow said:


> I have a question.
> 
> When most have another person aboard what level of exp or how much help are you expecting them to provide before you consider them crew?
> 
> ...


That's pretty much the same place my wife and I are in now as well. Although all we've done is sail, I think she's fully capable of handling the boat in certain conditions, but her lack of self confidence in others makes me wonder (it all boils down to her experience level and how frequently I can take her out in challenging weather). All it takes is time to go through all the necessary steps and have a willing partner. For me, that means she needs to be able to do everything with the boat alone. We're assuming the worst-case scenario of if I fall off the boat and aren't recovered. If that happens with an inexperienced partner on board, then you'll have two victims. Or, we could just stay in the harbor and never go anywhere.  So far, though- she seems fully willing to do more and head out, cross oceans, visit strange people, strange lands, etc... For us, that's the whole point... and we're not doing it in our J24!


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

jackdale said:


> ....
> 
> Just about any boat can be single-handed. Some prefer all controls close at hand to the helm. I am OK with mast mounted halyards and reefing lines - with an autopilot. I have single-handed a 37 foot boat with that setup. No problems.
> 
> ...


The problem is not single handing a boat but single handing it when things turn wrong. Any modern boat is more or less adapted for single handing, many have a jib mounted on a travel that permits it to tack without help and almost all have the main controls at hand and they can have electric winches that work on both directions.

If the boat is used in coastal navigation where you can have precise weather reports and can enter for shelter when needed, size is not a problem and to tack you just have to turn the wheel and adjust later the main. So size is not an issue.

Size can be an issue if you want to sail offshore. That means the possibility to be surprised with bad weather and when eventually something goes wrong with the "automatic" boat controls, and with time it will happen, then the size of the sails would make any solo intervention very difficult.

For instance, on a 50ft on very bad weather imagine the difficulty of punting the main down and securing it properly. You could no reach the top of the sail without being up on steps on the mast and unless you are a giant it would be very difficult to put it all inside the lazy bag, not to mention the almost complete impossible task of rigging a storm sail on the mast.

But even in coastal navigation on a big boat you would have problems to take it out of the marina without help. From the experience I have I would say that, assuming that there is not much wind, it is very important the possibility to put the boat in the right position and moving it by hand and you cannot do that solo on a boat with more than 9T. as Jeff said once, it is not the size but the weight the biggest problem.

Answering the original question, the biggest boat that I have solo sailed was a 43ft (no problem) but the hardest boat I sailed with a short crew (2) was a heavy 18m steel ketch on a force 8/9 wind.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

Every boat we've owned over the last 30 years I have spent a great deal of time and expence setting them up so they can be single handed. If one of us gets injured or falls overboard the other one needs to be able to do something about it.
Everything is led back to the cockpit and all sail trim can be done from the helm. While my wife is almost always w/ me, I want the boat to be managable by either on of us in case on of us is injured. She has her captains licence and can handle the boat alone but would rather read and let me have fun. 
We're also approaching 60 and can't dance around the deck like we did 30 years ago. Where we are now is about as large as i would feel comfortable being able to handle solo.
Jim


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

NewportNewbie said:


> Thats the same scenario I'm in....She has made it clear she won't be "sailing" while she is there...Although she already mans the tiller and steers while I man the sheets...


So whether she's onboard or not, you'll essentially be singlehanding. You would be surprised how much more boat you get for only 5 more feet, LOA.

Several thousand pounds displacement, a smoother ride (depending on the design) and oodles more cabin space. The operating and maintenance costs will increase too-

More hull area to paint
Bigger, heavier sails
Longer, thicker control lines and halyards
More deck hardware
More expensive autopilot (if you decide to equip one)

My opinion is that you don't need to add 10 feet to please the wife with a smoother ride. You could probably go 5 more feet. I guess it really depends on her.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Conditions have much to do with how much boat I would be comfortable single handing. Glass calm in 8 kt breeze with open space, no brainer. 

When conditions deteriorate or failures occur, the amount of boat one can single hand goes down fast. Ironically, it can quickly go below the point where the boat itself isn't a match for the conditions.


----------



## Ilenart (Jul 23, 2007)

My current yacht (UFO 34) I singlehand all the time. Good auto pilot, controls back to the cockpit, etc all help. Also my pen is setup with guiding lines so when I wish to leave I just place the engine in slow forward and the yacht noses up against the forward line. I then throw off all the other lines and back out of the slip. Docking is the reverse.

My previous yacht (45ft / 14 tonne ketch) would be a handfull to singlehand, mainly in trying to dock. I woud be comfortable in singlehanding up to a 40ft yacht.

Ilenart


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

neverknow said:


> I have a question.
> 
> When most have another person aboard what level of exp or how much help are you expecting them to provide before you consider them crew?
> 
> ...


I think you might want to get her some women only lessons. Often one spouse is more keen than the other. Through a series of positive experiences her enthusiasm may grow.

My wife likes to sail, but not as much as me. But in my situation I get paid to do it.

Are you really sure this are "our" plans, not just yours? Are you always in command?


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Paulo

I am quite fussy about boats. In coastal conditions I can handle just about any boat with any kind of setup. But I prefer:

- real sails, stowable lazy jacks, and a real sail cover. I reef early and use sail ties. I dislike stackpacks. My sail cover comes off at the dock and goes back on at the dock.

- Storm sails would be rigged prior to leaving the dock. Most boats I sail have deep third reefs, these are rigged in adavnce as well.


If the wind makes it difficult for me to get on or off a dock, I ask for help. The single lines method makes it easier.


----------



## neverknow (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm certain that the plan we have is mine. This is because she has always relied on me for most everything when it comes to planning the future. We have been together for 30 yrs (dated in high school).

She loves the idea of retiring aboard. Or at least she's willing to join me...lol


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

I agree with Jack about the female only lessons. You want her to be able to sail the boat by herself evn if she never has to do it. 

The kind of boat (and the conditions of course) determine much of what is possible. You must have a good autopilot and sail handling systems. For our 36000 lb boat (and I suggest you use displacement rather than LOA for the discussion), we have very reliable inmast furling (and yes I know people don't like it), large jib winches (65s), and an inner stay for small staysail. Actually removing and replacing sails on a big boat becomes almost impossible if you are by yourself - the damn things just weigh so much.

Also, sailing way offshore away from shipping lanes is much easier than where there is traffic, land, and anything else you can bump into.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

neverknow said:


> I'm certain that the plan we have is mine. This is because she has always relied on me for most everything when it comes to planning the future. We have been together for 30 yrs (dated in high school).
> 
> She loves the idea of retiring aboard. Or at least she's willing to join me...lol


That's the case in 90% or more of women on boats in my experience. They want the comforts of home and they are basically just along for the ride.

There are a few real women sailors out there but they are rare. Third party lessons like Jack suggests may help a lot - the yelling and impatience of "home" may have a big effect on their enthusiasm.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

SloopJonB said:


> That's the case in 90% or more of women on boats in my experience. They want the comforts of home and they are basically just along for the ride.
> 
> ...


No, mine is has appointed herself as the official cook and she takes that very seriously.


----------



## neverknow (Feb 2, 2011)

I have to admit that I'm a lucky guy. My wife has always supported whatever crazy ideas I come up with. Maybe it's because I've also been lucky that those crazy ideas have always turned out good.

What's that quote, "Luck is what happens when preparation meets opportunity." Maybe that's why I've been planning our retirement for so long. 

I also gave up yelling at her a long time ago. For some reason she yells back...lol


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

jimrafford said:


> Single handing and leaving the cockpit. Not a good plan.
> Jim


Sorry, but I'm afraid I have to nitpick that sentiment a bit... (grin)

I think sailors really have to get away from the mindset that leaving the cockpit/going forward is any different whether sailing with crew, or sailing alone...

_IN EITHER CASE, FALLING OFF THE BOAT IS *NOT* AN OPTION_... Fall overboard when singlehanding, you're virtually guaranteed to be dead... Falling overboard with crew, there is still a _very high probability_ you'll wind up dead...

People with a fear of leaving the cockpit probably shouldn't be sailing, period... And, anyone who doesn't have the mindset _every time they leave the cockpit_ - whether sailing alone, or in company - that if they go over the side, they're dead, well... I really don't want to be sailing with someone who might think going in the drink is any more "acceptable" in one situation, than another... (grin)

I don't care how many lines you have led back to the cockpit, or whatever, there are many good and compelling reasons why one must routinely leave the cockpit, whether sailing alone or with crew... And if you're flying spinnakers or gennakers, it's unavoidable... And, I'm certainly not gonna abandon my daily routine of an inspection "tour" around the deck before nightfall, or in the morning, simply because I might be sailing singlehanded...

Sorry, but this subject drives me nuts... All this obsession with jacklines, tethers, inflatable PFDs, and overlooking the fact that it is what's between your ears that will keep you on deck... Falling off the boat is not an option - _END OF DISCUSSION_...

It certainly wasn't yesterday on Albemarle Sound, the fact that I was singlehanding would have been merely incidental... (grin)


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm in agreement w/ you that either situation going overboard in likely fatal. I was lucky to have gone over offshore on a fully crewed boat and had pleanty of hands to get me back onto the boat at night. Putting yourself at risk when it can be prevented is foolish. Everyone has the right to do their own risk assesment but I think w/ the number of "new" sailors that show up on this forum giving advice not drawing attention to the risk is irresponsible.
BTW I fractured my tibia and scapula when I was washed overboard. A good friend destroyed his hand in his windlass last summer when his anchor broke free in heavy weather and two other friends have perished falling overboard so please don't waist my time w/ what the risks are. 
Jim


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I've been singlehanding for the past six years, even when someone else is aboard. The only time I'm not is when my sailing instructor from six years ago decides to take a couple days off from work and go with me.

My wife loves being aboard, especially on days when the winds are under 20, the sun is shining and the temperatures range 65 to 75. She's petrified about sailing at night, hates hot weather, hates colder weather, and she's not real happy about anchoring out and not having the Sleep Number Bed beneath her in the vee berth. 

She will take the helm while I raise and lower the main, and I have tried desperately to make the trip down the ICW with me in October of 2012 to the Dry Tortugas, but to no avail. She did, however, say she might fly down to Marathon Key and spend a couple weeks with me at Boot Key Marina if the weather was mild. 

I currently sail a Morgan 33 Out Island, which is fairly comfortable for single-handing. Yes, I do climb on the cabin to work the main, but everything else can be done from the cockpit, including anchoring. When I'm out on Chesapeake Bay completely alone, I wear a PFD and clip on when taking care of the main, and if the weather's nasty, and I'm on my own, I wear the PFD at all times, and most of the time I'm clipped on to a short line that prevents me from going overboard, even from the cockpit. At my age, falling overboard is a death sentence--especially during cold weather or at night.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

*single handing and MOB*



JonEisberg said:


> _IN EITHER CASE, FALLING OFF THE BOAT IS *NOT* AN OPTION_... Fall overboard when singlehanding, you're virtually guaranteed to be dead... Falling overboard with crew, there is still a _very high probability_ you'll wind up dead...


Hi Jon,

I think that statement is just way too strong. Of course there are situations where falling off the boat will be deadly, but there any also many situations where falling off the boat will be embarrassing, but you probably will have more damage do your ego (and wallet if your boat hits something) than to your body.

It all depends upon your sailing area and the time of year. Where I sail, in the Long Island Sound, I am NEVER more than 10 miles from land, and I am RARELY more than 5 miles from land. Most of my sailing is done in the summer. When you consider that the water is warm, the distance from land short, the number of other vessels high and the fact that I wear an inflatable PDF and carry both a hand held radio and a SPOT tracker, I think that I am likely to survive a 'falling off the boat' incident.

For me, regardless of how many people are with me on the boat, I am almost always single handling. I am the only one in my family who has a serious interest in sailing. My wife and kids will go along for the ride, but they don't have much interest in learning to sail. My wife does know how to raise and lower the sails, and can start the engine and operate the boat. However, I assume that if I do fall off the boat, I won't rely on anyone coming to get me, I must be able to save myself (by swimming to shore, hailing a boat, making a mayday call, triggering the SPOT device, etc.). When I take friends out the situation is even worse.

Being that I sail just for fun, I have the luxury of picking the times I sail. I don't sail in bad weather, I don't sail long distances, I don't sail in the open ocean. I have been caught in squalls, sailed in 30 kt winds and 10' seas, and otherwise been in conditions that I would rather have missed, but I don't believe those events were any more dangerous than others.

I don't have jacklines. I don't wear a tether. I do make trips to the bow if I fill like it. I raise and lower the main from the mast. I use one hand for me and one for the boat. I try to be prepared and to be careful.

Barry


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

BarryL said:


> Hi Jon,
> 
> I think that statement is just way too strong. Of course there are situations where falling off the boat will be deadly, but there any also many situations where falling off the boat will be embarrassing, but you probably will have more damage do your ego (and wallet if your boat hits something) than to your body.
> 
> ...


You can swim 10 miles to shore in the North Atlantic? Even in summer.....


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

JonEisberg said:


> Sorry, but I'm afraid I have to nitpick that sentiment a bit... (grin)
> 
> I think sailors really have to get away from the mindset that leaving the cockpit/going forward is any different whether sailing with crew, or sailing alone...
> 
> ...


I agree. Who really thinks about it? geeez, this is where I live and work and play. I know the deck like the back of my hand and can do most thinks in the dark one handed. Yes, sometimes I use the jacklines , but mostly not....Going overboard is not an option! I have a very stable platform to work on and enjoy working on deck. Sure is easier then on a long liner in the Bering Sea.

For that non sailor wife..get a cabin builtl on your property before you go off, women like to nest, a place to call home.


----------



## Ilenart (Jul 23, 2007)

When I singlehand I wear an inflatable vest and have a personal EPIRB in my pocket. Where I sail the water is warm enough to last +12 hours and our rescue services are pretty good. No guarantees but a better plan than watching the yacht sail away while you tread water 

Ilenart


----------



## BCC1 (Dec 18, 2011)

I would daysail a 47 by myself lots. A mooring, furling main and autopilot make it a great way to spend a midweek, late afternoon and evening by myself, sailing.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

JonEisberg said:


> ...
> I think sailors really have to get away from the mindset that leaving the cockpit/going forward is any different whether sailing with crew, or sailing alone...
> 
> _IN EITHER CASE, FALLING OFF THE BOAT IS *NOT* AN OPTION_... Fall overboard when singlehanding, you're virtually guaranteed to be dead... Falling overboard with crew, there is still a _very high probability_ you'll wind up dead...
> ...


Jesus Jon, I understand and even agree with your line of thought but you are exaggerating a bit: If almost all that fall overboard from a crewed boat where dead, we would have a looooooong list of dead people that, of course, are still much alive. Even if I never went overboard I have already picked successively and without much trouble crew members that went overboard and I guess many of us have done that.

Of course mob training for all the crew is fundamental and every year I insist on training the maneuver under sail alone and each crew member (family) should be able to do that solo sailing.

I agree with you that the risks are much bigger at night (I insist on a lamp on each inflatable PDF) and on really nasty weather.

On nasty weather, I mean over force 7 and with a nasty sea I only go out of the cockpit if I really have too and certainly would not sent any other crew member to do the job, but of course on those situations on a well rigged boat the changes that you need to go forward are not big unless it is so bad that you have to take out even the storm jib and those conditions are real extreme.

Sailing solo is a completely different story: While sailing with a (trained) crew falling overboard is only a significant risk if the weather is nasty or at night, when solo sailing falling overboard is the end of the story.

It all depends also on the water temperature. Maybe you are used to sail om more cold climates. Were I sail the water is rarely below 10º C even on winter so you would have at least half an hour or more to make a recovery.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I recall the subject of successful MOB recoveries was addressed when I took the Safety at Sea course. I cant recall the specifics, but do recall that your odds were not good. Perhaps they are focusing on offshore statistics, where seas can make it very difficult to even find the victim. I do recall that segment instructor mentioning he lost a bright yellow horseshoe collar overboard when crossing the Atlantic. They tried to stop to recover it but never saw it again. If I can dig up the material, I will look for the stat.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Or certainly they include the ones from ships that are a completely different matter: they travel at a much higher speed and it is necessary 30 minutes or more to stop, invert course and more to deploy a recovery craft.

I am talking about small yachts that can be stopped in few minutes can invert course and be on the spot in less than 10m. Of course some equipment should always be carried. like a marker, I mean those auto inflated banners that you through overboard and that will be visible even in waves.

Came on I know guys that have been recovered (fortunately none that has been lost, I mean friends) and saw and heard about many successful recovering MOBs and also a much inferior number of no successful ones.

I am quite sure that on a yacht with a trained crew with the right equipment, day time on regular sea conditions the chances of recovering a MOB are overwhelming superior to the chances of losing a crew member.

And day time and regular weather are 90% or more the conditions where we sail.

Of course, I am not talking neither about ships or racing yachts that can go over 20K and that will take a lot more time to stop and to return to the accident point.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

Both instances that friends of mine were lost were daytime, fair weather and wind around 10 kts. One was solo and motoring and the other was sailing w/ his wife bringing home a new boat. He was hit by the boom and never surfaced. In both cases they were not tethered and obviously made a mistake. However you want to annalize it their life plan is over. My life plan includes not exposing myself to unnessecary risk. 
I spent a lot of years working the fordeck racing inshore and offshore. Done spinaker peels hanging from a climbing harness at the end of the poll, free climbing the mast to get to a loose halyard in the heat of the moment. Stuff that I couldn't even think of beind able to do today. My balance sucks now and my knees and sholder are killing me But I still enjoy using the chute but I don't go forward being ignorant of the risk.
Jim


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

PCP said:


> .....I am talking about small yachts that can be stopped in few minutes can invert course and be on the spot in less than 10m....


10 meters or 10 minutes? My boat traveling at 8 knots is moving roughly 4 meters per second, if I did the math correctly.

We've practiced MOB recoveries and I've been aboard while others do so. First, quick stop into the wnd, then either do your figure 8 or whatever your plan. I think most crews would try to douse sails and fire up the engine, despite practice. Anything kept within one hundred meters has been very good and I typically see heads swinging, anxiety, awkwardness and fear, when all they are trying to get back to is a pfd with a bleach bottle attached. Imagine if it is a human, a friend, your spouse. I have routinely seen good sailors lose sight of the pfd in practice.

The safety at sea program is designed for ocean cruisers, despite being a prerequisite for some ocean races.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

jimrafford said:


> Both instances that friends of mine were lost were daytime, fair weather and wind around 10 kts. One was solo and motoring and the other was sailing w/ his wife bringing home a new boat. He was hit by the boom and never surfaced. In both cases they were not tethered and obviously made a mistake. However you want to annalize it their life plan is over. My life plan includes not exposing myself to unnessecary risk.
> I spent a lot of years working the fordeck racing inshore and offshore. Done spinaker peels hanging from a climbing harness at the end of the poll, free climbing the mast to get to a loose halyard in the heat of the moment. Stuff that I couldn't even think of beind able to do today. My balance sucks now and my knees and sholder are killing me But I still enjoy using the chute but I don't go forward being ignorant of the risk.
> Jim


Jim. I guess that you have misunderstood what I mean. See the post before the one that you were commenting. I was just saying this *"..every time they leave the cockpit - whether sailing alone, or in company - that if they go over the side, they're dead"* seemed a bit exaggerated to me.

Let me say also that the two times I have to pick members of my crew out of water, well they were not really crew but guests and they had no apparent reason to go overboard except lack of experience and not attending to my requests to let the "true" crew do the job and be quiet and still

In both examples you give does not apply what I was trying to say, one was solo and the other was hit violently by a boom. You can also have an heart attack and fall dead on the water but that was not what I meant when I have said : "I am quite sure that on a yacht with a trained crew with the right equipment, day time on regular sea conditions the chances of recovering a MOB are overwhelming superior to the chances of losing a crew member".

.......

Minnewaska, I am talking about 10 minutes. 10 meters does not make sense.

I guess that instead of passing the message to less experience sailors and crews that it is useless to train mob situations because on most cases people die when fall overboard (and that is not true) we should be given incentive for everybody to train mob maneuvers and to warrant that any single crew member is able to perform it solo sailing without the engine help and with engine.

How much crews do you know that really train this?

And also to carry on-board and ready at all times a banner marker to be deployed immediately when someone falls overboard.

...


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Minnewaska said:


> ...
> We've practiced MOB recoveries and I've been aboard while others do so. First, quick stop into the wnd, then either do your figure 8 or whatever your plan. I think most crews would try to douse sails and fire up the engine, despite practice. Anything kept within one hundred meters has been very good and I typically see heads swinging, anxiety, awkwardness and fear, when all they are trying to get back to is a pfd with a bleach bottle attached. Imagine if it is a human, a friend, your spouse. I have routinely seen good sailors lose sight of the pfd in practice.
> 
> The safety at sea program is designed for ocean cruisers, despite being a prerequisite for some ocean races.


Yes, we learn about that and practiced when we get the coastal licence and again with more dept when we take the unlimited licence (they are mandatory here to skipper a boat).

There is a very important attitude that you have not mentioned: If there are left more than two crew on board the mission of one of them should be never take the eyes of the one in the water and having at all times an arm pointed at him.

It is very easy while maneuvering and turning the boat around to get a bit confused about the precise place where the man is. That way, while turning around the skipper only has to look at the pointed arm to have a very good idea where he should be pointing the boat.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

PCP, you bet. I brief all new passengers prior to departure that whomever sees anyone fall in the water is responsible to keep their eyes on them until the are back aboard. That is also how I've seen it instructed. Nevertheless, crews routinely lose the victim when practicing. The spotter is in way, loses their footing, etc. I'm sure it can and does happen in real life.

No, I don't think we should forget the effort as futile. However, I still think ones odds of recovery in blue water are poor.


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

The other extreme of a mob recovery. 
Another friend was delivering a new Lagoon from Europe to Ct. w/ his girlfriend a few years back. They were doing rotating 4 hour watches. It was calm weather. Somewhere in the atlantic he came on deck after a nap to an empty cockpit. He searched the boat for her and she was gone. He turned the cat around and followed the track on the gps for 2 hours and amazingly found her floating w/ her pfd. She told him after she had fallen asleep on deck and must have rolled overboard. The chances of finding her in the middle of the atlantic are off the charts. I can't imagine being in her situation watching the boat sail away.
The moral of the story. 
Another example of taking conditions for granted and leaving the cockpit not cliped in when you are alone.
Jim


----------



## wescarroll (Jan 9, 2005)

As a nearly exclusive singlehander of a 30 footer, size means a lot less than preparation, personal fitness, skill, experience and deck layout. In a calm clear sea, I would have no qualms with perhaps a 50 footer as long as I don't have to deal with leaving or arriving a dock or mooring. Add weather, rough conditions, traffic, obstructions, currents and arriving in the dark, the boat has to shrink. I find 30 feet the best compromise for me, but I have only been sailing for about 35 years. Also the #1 rule of singlehanding: DON'T GET SEPARATED FROM THE BOAT, EVER.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

BarryL said:


> JonEisberg said:
> 
> 
> > _IN EITHER CASE, FALLING OFF THE BOAT IS *NOT* AN OPTION_... Fall overboard when singlehanding, you're virtually guaranteed to be dead... Falling overboard with crew, there is still a _very high probability_ you'll wind up dead...
> ...


Fair enough, Barry, allow me to clarify...

I should have said anyone falling off any boat _of which I was the skipper_ would ultimately wind up dead... For, even if we were able to recover him, I'd likely still strangle him once back on board, anyway... (grin)

For me, it just doesn't get much more fundamental than staying on the boat... Hell, that's even more basic than keeping the water out of the boat, or keeping it right-side up... And, IMHO, while the ultimate consequences of doing so may not be comparable, falling overboard is just as an egregious mistake whether made in a gale a thousand miles offshore, or a boatlength away from the dock...

Of course, I'm primarily referring to the sort of conditions where one is more _likely_ to go overboard - heavier winds and bigger seas, nightime, and so on... Also, since I'm primarily a cruiser who rarely sails with more than one other aboard, I tend to view this stuff from the same perspective as most cruisers sailing shorthanded. And, frankly, anyone klutzy or absent-minded enough to fall off their boat during a daysail on a midsummer afternoon in protected waters should definitely consider taking up a safer hobby... (grin)

Like yourself, I must confess to often sailing alone without resorting to the use of a tether, I have no personal hard and fast rule about that, I only bother when the thought occurs to me that "hmmm, _now_ might be a good time..." However, staying on the boat is all about maintaining a rigorous _mindset_, and I _NEVER_ set foot on deck without reminding myself that falling overboard represents a virtually certain death, and I try to play a mind game wherein the perimeter of the deck represents the edge of a thousand foot cliff, and the lifelines are charged with 600 volts of electricity... Anyone who wants to really piss me off when sailing with me, they can do so by letting me see them so much as _TOUCH_ the lifelines when moving around on deck... (grin)

The avoidance of going overboard is something that begins WAY before one ever clips onto a jackline, or sets foot out of the cockpit... It begins with your choice of boat, and extends to the way you choose to rig it, and configure things like dodgers and such, and keep the decks clear and free of miscellaneous crap... I'm always seeing people who can barely move about their decks without tripping over something _when tied up at a dock_, for chrissake... It's shocking to see the amount of deck clutter on so many cruising boats today, and one can only shake one's head in amazement at the number of boats in something like the Caribbean 1500 Rally departing Hampton with their decks laden with jerry cans of fuel... What the hell are they thinking, if they are really serious about maximizing the likelihood of keeping their crews aboard their boats offshore?

Lastly, however, the avoidance of falling overboard is largely an undefinable quality, a blend of fitness and being nimble, and simply knowing how to move about a boat at sea that only comes with experience... Similar to something like steering in big seas after dark, there is definitely a sort of Sixth Sense aspect to knowing how to safely move about on deck underway (not to mention, never being too proud to crawl on all fours, if need be... (grin))

Some people just seem to have it, and others likely never will... Take this guy, for example... Hell, a freakin' _sack of potatoes_ would have done a better job of staying on the boat than this guy:

Man over board - YouTube


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

joneisberg said:


> fair enough, barry, allow me to clarify...
> 
> I should have said anyone falling off any boat _of which i was the skipper_ would ultimately wind up dead... For, even if we were able to recover him, i'd likely still strangle him once back on board, anyway... (grin)
> 
> ....


:d:d:d:d

Nice movie. I guess that putting someone on the boat again is almost as hard as to reach it. That is a lot more difficult on older boats with a transom like that one than on boats with a swimming platform or an open transom.

I agree with what you say but sometimes confidence can be deadly. Even great sailors go overboard (see the recent case of Florence). There is another thing that is very dangerous:

We are all going older and for most of us our prime days are gone. Many times our mind says to the body to perform actions that in the past were easy and that cannot be performed anymore. This is specially true to the ones that once were athletes and were exceptionally fit. Anyone that had made sports at a high level now of what I am talking about and of the surprises that happen regarding these situations and that in many cases result in small injuries. It may led you overboard and that is no small injury and I guess that is what Jim was talking about.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

Paulo
That's exactly what I'm talking about! Never ignore the danger no matter what the conditions.

Jon
Great video.
That's how fast it happened to me. Getting someone back on board is incredibly difficult. There were 10 strong fit guys on board and they had a hard time and I only weighed 150 lbs at the time. My right leg and arm were out of commission so I wasn't much help. 
A lot of the old farts I sail w/ now are 200+ in poor shape. Doubt they could do a chin up let alone climb back on board.
Jim


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

My dad had a great story about a MOB situation he was involved in. He was with a group that were out day sailing on a 30 footer when the skippers wife went over the side. She was "Queen size" to put it politely but had a vest on.

They quickly recovered her but, due to her weight, were unable to get her back on board no matter what they tried - even winching with a halyard.

They finally had to tow her ashore and beach her. :laugher:laugher:laugher


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

JonEisberg said:


> Some people just seem to have it, and others likely never will... Take this guy, for example... Hell, a freakin' _sack of potatoes_ would have done a better job of staying on the boat than this guy:
> 
> Man over board - YouTube


You got that right - he forgot the most basic rule of "one hand for yourself". Not only was he not holding on with one hand, he was unhooking on deck before going below - in water that cold & choppy I would have been at least up to my waist in the companionway before unhooking.

I noticed he didn't do something I do instinctively when I slip on deck - I spread myself WIDE - like a cat when you try to stuff it in a box or pet carrier. I have always hooked at least a lifeline that way (not that it has happened very frequently).

In the video he looks like he's DIVING over the side.

Maybe I just have good instincts - another time, at the dock I felt myself overbalancing beside the lifelines and instantly sat down - HARD. Got a lifeline "rope burn" under my armpit and a very nice non-skid pattern on my butt bruises but stayed onboard.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I watched the video three times, and each time I watched I was more convinced that the fellow that went overboard didn't have a clue in Hell what he was doing. He essentially dove right between the gunwale and the life line--a perfect dive. He made absolutely no attempt to grab anything as he lost his balance and gracefully sailed beneath the life line and into the water. What is equally amazing is that hypothermia didn't overtake him and render him helpless in the frigid waters.

Gary


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

travlineasy said:


> I watched the video three times, and each time I watched I was more convinced that the fellow that went overboard didn't have a clue in Hell what he was doing. He essentially dove right between the gunwale and the life line--a perfect dive. He made absolutely no attempt to grab anything as he lost his balance and gracefully sailed beneath the life line and into the water. What is equally amazing is that hypothermia didn't overtake him and render him helpless in the frigid waters.
> 
> Gary


And that is why you disconnect AFTER you are in the companionway - preferably a few steps down.

As well the Clipper race is for paying amateurs.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

travlineasy said:


> I watched the video three times, and each time I watched I was more convinced that the fellow that went overboard didn't have a clue in Hell what he was doing. He essentially dove right between the gunwale and the life line--a perfect dive. He made absolutely no attempt to grab anything as he lost his balance and gracefully sailed beneath the life line and into the water.


To me, he has the look of a crewmember who must have been seriously impaired by seasickness... That's the most likely reason I can think of, for such a complete and total absence of any reaction on his part...

Hardly looks like "8 meter seas" to me, either... (grin)


----------



## mikieg (Oct 29, 2010)

sunfish. my single handing is far from comfortable!


----------



## Tbrad (Aug 15, 2011)

Hmmm. I single hand my 27 foot Catalina about 80% of the time. Sometimes set the tiller pilot and go forward to the bow pulpit and pretend I'm "King of the world". Roller furler jib. Sometimes you have to leave the cockpit out of necessity. My lines are led aft. Seventy years old and sailing the PNW. Have a trailerable 20 footer that I sail on the Great Lakes and Kentucky Lake.


----------



## Daveinet (Jun 10, 2010)

Something no one is mentioning is the size of the lake. I singlehand in a very crowded small lake. It is not a very forgiving experience and even though its a small boat, I've had to make modifications and preparation. I can not afford to let the boat flounder while I go take care of something, otherwise I will run into the shore or another boat. One can be very busy till they hit open water.


----------



## seabum (Mar 11, 2011)

I singlehand our Pacific Seacraft 37 and am very comfortable doing so, although admittedly autohelm makes it possible. High lifelines, a high gunwale, and good grab rails really help. Also, as I'm not a big, nor young, lady, I do much better jumping the main halyard at the mast (granny pulpits at the mast make it easier and safer to do this). I found I had to do some funny gyrations to bring in the slack at the cockpit without the sail coming down again. To solve that I had a cam cleat installed on the mast. This cleat holds the halyard for me till I can go back and take up the slack. A last yank pulls the halyard out of the cleat and I can winch up the last 6 inches from the cockpit. 

I made sure that I know how she likes to heave-to, because that's a good maneuver to execute when I need to reef or I just need to "stop" (when safe) for a little while.

I've only done overnights on my own, but a friend singlehanded his Pacific Seacraft 37 from Seattle to Mexico this past fall, and is now contemplating the jump to Hawaii. He has a blog called s/v Luckness.


----------



## Clarity2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Recall reading about a French fellow -- forget his name -- some 30 or more years back who sailed in the OSTAR (single-handed across the Atlantic) in a 135 foot 3-master. Rigged as if with 3 genoas, all roller furling. It's all in how the boat is set up, as several previous posts have already said.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Any ideas here about making a functional MOB flag. Seeing people in the water IS difficult. Would like to have one but there's no way I'll fork over the "marine equipment" price for a stinkin' flag on a stick.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Clarity2 said:


> Recall reading about a French fellow -- forget his name -- some 30 or more years back who sailed in the OSTAR (single-handed across the Atlantic) in a 135 foot 3-master. Rigged as if with 3 genoas, all roller furling. It's all in how the boat is set up, as several previous posts have already said.


It was Jean Yves Terlain on the 128' Vendredi Trieze.

Alain Colas singlehanded the 236' Club Med in the same race but suffered rig damage and had to put in to port - Halifax I believe.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

smurphny said:


> Any ideas here about making a functional MOB flag. Seeing people in the water IS difficult. Would like to have one but there's no way I'll fork over the "marine equipment" price for a stinkin' flag on a stick.


I've seen them made from fishing poles, fiberglass tent poles, bamboo poles. How about some small diameter PVC pipe filled with foam and some lead in the bottom?


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

NewportNewbie said:


> Just curious...whats the ideal singlehanded boat size? At what point does it become too much boat to handle by yourself? My only experience being in a 30...I'd like to know what others sail alone...wheel vs tiller? I know when you get above 35 ft or so most have wheels instead of tillers...I am a bit partial to tillers...but maybe at a certain point wheels have an advantage?


Obviously, it is all dependent on the set up of the boat. I routinely sail solo on a 37 sloop. Docking, picking mooring ball, reverse back into a slip, it just just a bit practices.

Having said all these, I would not want to go anything bigger than 40'. Just for me sailing alone, 40 has plenty of space with occasional guests come on board. When the space getting to cramp, it is the time they should leave.

But I am still leaning toward a full bat. sail. To many nightmares with the furling main just make me unease by myself alone in the big freaking sea.

YMMV


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

NewportNewbie said:


> Just curious...whats the ideal singlehanded boat size? At what point does it become too much boat to handle by yourself? My only experience being in a 30...I'd like to know what others sail alone...wheel vs tiller? I know when you get above 35 ft or so most have wheels instead of tillers...I am a bit partial to tillers...but maybe at a certain point wheels have an advantage?


Hi Newport,
I'm going through the same questions myself. I personally single-hand my 50' powerboat all the time, but that has 1000 HP (twin screws) and a bow thruster - no problem! :laugher

I have a shortlist for my next sailboat (which I'm presently dreaming about) and they are all 36' - 40', and all have wheels. However, I am considering replacing the wheels for tillers as I prefer them.

Anyone considering distance sailing single-handed should read "How to Sail around the World" by Hal Roth. Hal circumnavigated with a 35' Wauquiez and a 50' Santa Cruz - He changed the wheels for tillers on both. What a guy  
I should point out though, that Hal actually knew what he was doing,,,I don't have a clue.


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

The Maltese Falcon (289 ft) is set up for singlehanding


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

KeelHaulin said:


> The Maltese Falcon (289 ft) is set up for singlehanding


Do I see water on the port side deck?

The thought of putting the rail in the water on the MF has put an uncontrollable grin on my face...........


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

JonEisberg said:


> Man over board - YouTube


I thought it interesting that everyone on deck was in full foul weather gear, but someone was sitting next to this guy in shorts, with a camera.

Also, beside, the guy falling overboard in this video, what else is wrong?


----------



## gershel (Feb 4, 2001)

I'm a 74 yo singlehander. I don't think that I could have done this for so long without my present boat. I have a 36' catamaran that I've owned for the last 15 years. I call it "my old mans" boat. Everything about handling it is easy. No heeling to work against, making repairs underway much easier, only one step into the companionway, all control lines led to the cockpit, easy docking with 2 engines, and a reliable auto-pilot is vital. I could never have continued sailing my last boat (Niagara 35) to this age. This is my perfect "old mans" singlehander.
Marc


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Tempest said:


> Also, beside, the guy falling overboard in this video, what else is wrong?


Horseshoe lifebuoy.


----------



## Harborless (Nov 10, 2010)

33' sounds just right...


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

SloopJonB said:


> Horseshoe lifebuoy.


What about it?

Other than the fact that the horsehoe is a little light to toss any distance..a ring is heavier, you can probably toss it further.

From what I saw 2 things: It was not a floating line, and you don't hold on to the bitter end if you're tossing it to a swimmer, then reel it back in when you miss, as the boat sails away. It's not fishing!

The idea is to toss the swimmer anything that floats that they can use to stay afloat with, while you're maneuvering the boat back to pick them up.

I saw a recent story here, where two fisherman who's boat sunk from underneath them, were found floating with their cooler...


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Tempest said:


> What about it?


'Cause they're pretty useless - they aren't even legal here. A hard shelled ring is the way to go, as you noted.


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

Minnewaska said:


> Do I see water on the port side deck?
> 
> The thought of putting the rail in the water on the MF has put an uncontrollable grin on my face...........


We saw it rocket across the central SF Bay in 30kts of wind when it came here in 2009; it definitely had enough heel to be getting the rail wet! I estimate it was doing 18-20 kts.


----------



## RobFJ (Aug 13, 2011)

I am relatively new to sailing and single-handing my Alberg 30 almost all the time. 
It's certainly a bit of exercise but, even as a new sailor with only about 50 - 60 hours under my belt, I'm finding that it's going well.


----------

